# value of edinburgh scotland bottle , please help :)



## jspoto (Apr 16, 2019)

hello all, i stumbled upon this website in search of more information on this bottle i found at a yardsale. it says the distillers agency united Edinburgh scotland on the bottom and looks vintage or antique i can't really tell. it is very nice but i was wondering if i could get anymore info on it and what the value of it is! thank you!


----------



## Ken_Riser (Apr 19, 2019)

jspoto said:


> hello all, i stumbled upon this website in search of more information on this bottle i found at a yardsale. it says the distillers agency united Edinburgh scotland on the bottom and looks vintage or antique i can't really tell. it is very nice but i was wondering if i could get anymore info on it and what the value of it is! thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188076View attachment 188077View attachment 188078View attachment 188079


Looks perfumey lol woman like to pretty got to be perfume I'd bet my exes moms milk man was Shawn Connery when he was teen 


Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 22, 2019)

Search Oban decanter bottle on google images.  Not exact but oban used to come in sort of a decanter form that sure looked a lot like your bottle.   That's my bet.   My Fa in Law had a bottle of Oban 14 in such a form which he turned over to me when he could no longer drink scotch.   That was simply lovely stuff...

Jim G


----------

